# JK Flipflop - CoDeSys 2.3.5



## EC4P_beginner (3 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind zwei Studenten, die sich im Rahmen einer Hausarbeit mit der Easy Control EC4P-221-MRXD1 von Moeller beschäftigen. Zur Programmierung benutzen wir CoDeSys V2.3.4.

Da dies unsere erste Begegnung mit CoDeSys ist, wären wir sehr dankbar, wenn uns hier jemand weiter helfen könnte.

Und zwar geht es darum, dass wir im Rahmen unserer kleinen aber feinen Anwendung ein* positiv flankengesteuertes JK-Flipflop* verwenden wollen. Allerdings wissen wir (nach mehreren Fehlversuchen) nicht, wie wir dies realisieren können ...

Für Hinweise wären wir sehr dankbar!
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
EC4P_beginner[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## gloeru (4 September 2011)

Dann zeigt doch mal eure Fehlversuche! - Einfach so mal eure Hausaufgaben machen wir hier schon seit längerer Zeit nichtmehr...

Gruss unter Studenten


----------



## EC4P_beginner (4 September 2011)

Schön, dass sich jemand unserem Problem annehmen will. In dem Screenshot ist ein Ausschnitt des Programms dargestellt. Wir haben oben den Taktgeber, dessen Takt auf das JK-Flipflop laufen soll. Unten befindet sich unser improvisiertes JK-Flipflop … mit Hilfe eines RS-FlipFlops realisiert.

  Das konkrete Problem ist, dass das der Ausgang Q1 nach einer kurzen Zeit anfängt unkontrolliert hin- und herzuschwingen.

  Das große Ziel, dass hinter diesem Programm steht ist, dass wir selber einen Zähler aus vier JK Flipflops bauen. Und dieser Zähler soll dann zur Steuerung einer einfachen Verkehrsampel eingesetzt werden.

  Ich hoffe, dass unsere Ausführungen nachvollziehbar sind …


----------



## zotos (4 September 2011)

Vielleicht wäre ja der Funktionsbaustein "FF_JKE" aus der oscat genau das was ihr braucht.

http://www.oscat.de


----------



## gloeru (4 September 2011)

EC4P_beginner schrieb:


> Das konkrete Problem ist, dass das der Ausgang Q1 nach einer kurzen Zeit anfängt unkontrolliert hin- und herzuschwingen.



Ja das ist nachvollziehbar. Wenn du das untere AND anschaust, wird dort immer wenn der Ausgang vom FF true ist, und der Taktgeber true ist, Reset gesetzt...


----------



## cas (4 September 2011)

ich will ja nicht meckern, aber dieses Programm ist hirnissig. macht eigentlich nichts sinvolles.
Wenn du alles 5 Sekunden Zählen wilst, dann nimmst du deinen Takgeber, verknüpfst den Ausgang (.Q) mittels AND und legt den Ausgang des AND auf einen Zähler. Fertig...


MfG CAS


----------



## bike (4 September 2011)

Über die Logik oder die Motivation ein Programm so oder anders zu schreiben, ist Geschmackssache.
Wenn jemand gefragt wird, wo der Fehler ist, dann würde ich darauf antworten was falsch ist. 

Zu klassifizieren das Programm ist gut oder das andere ist schlecht, maße ich mir nicht an.

Ich habe leider kein Copdesys hier und kann daher nicht nachschauen. (ist ja kein Siemens )


bike


----------



## EC4P_beginner (4 September 2011)

Hallo an alle,

das Wichtigste vorweg: das Problem ist gelöst!
Dank des FF_JEK aus der oscat konnten wir das Programm (wie gewünscht) realisieren. Vielen Dank also an zotos!

Dass das Programm zur Umsetzung der Idee nicht ideal ist, wissen wir auch. Jedoch sind wir diesen (durchaus komplizierten) Weg in der Vorlesung immer gegangen, um das Ampelproblem "zu Fuß" zu lösen.
Mit der Hilfe der von CoDeSys zur Verfügung gestellten Bausteine wollen wir im nächsten Schritt aufzeigen, dass es halt auch einfacher geht ...

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------

